# Αρχειο >  Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

## GreekBirdClub

Για την ομαλότητα ενός φόρουμ, χρειάζεται να ορίζονται κανόνες, αμεσότητα κ αποφάσεις. Έτσι και εμείς, λαμβάνοντας ως πρωταρχικό σκοπό την γνώση, τον σεβασμό και την συνέχιση του φόρουμ, διορθώσαμε ορισμένους από τους κανόνες προκείμενου να προστατεύσουμε την αρμονία του χώρου που μας φιλοξενεί.

Ελπίζουμε στην κατανόηση σας και σας ευχαριστούμε μέσα από την καρδιά μας για την υπομονή σας.


Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

----------

